# making a butcher block top nightstand



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

I am fixing to start building a night stand for my son. I want to make a butcher block top for it. I have a kreg jig and a biscuit joiner , and glue ?

what would be the best way to join all the strips together ?

I am new to wood working.

I was thinking about just glue and putting slates on the bottom of it.

I is worm hole redoak or red oak with worm holes in it. It will be 17×17 with the slates cut down to 1.5 inches

thanks


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, just glue them together with food grade glue. If you cut the strips at right angle, then you shoudn't need to run it through sander to even it out, but normally they don't come out perfectly level so, count on having to shave off some.


----------



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

What do you mean at right angle ?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

A Right Angle = 90 degrees…

Glue and clamps should be sufficient to put this top together. 
Any other fasteners would be only to assist in lining up the pieces while clamping, but probably aren't necessary on a top that would fit a nightstand.


----------

